# Wrecked '83 URQ



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Was just searching around and found this. I've been searching because IIRC someone in my family had a green URQ.

http://www.salvage-cars-for-sale.info/salvage/for-sale-audi-quattro-1983-MTY4MzcwODE


----------

